# Bontrager Node Computers Coming Adrift?



## KillerBee (Mar 6, 2007)

Two of us had Node 2 computers come off their mounts this weekend. One was during a group ride and was recovered. One on a solo ride was never found.

Is this an isolated incident, or are others seeing this problem?


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine was loose in the mount at first.
I put a small piece of electrical tape in the mount for some added resistance.
Problem solved.


----------



## retrosticks (Nov 8, 2010)

mine is loose and fell off once put some tape on the bottom


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

No issues with mine yet. It doesn't have that many miles on it yet (about 2000) to maybe be at the point where it is becoming loose. I may need to take a little preventative action. Thanks.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't comment on the Node 2 coming off the mount, but I recently purchased a Node 2 for the wife's bike and found it lacking in comparison to a Garmin 500 which isn't that much more in price while offering so much more in capability. The Node was returned.


----------

